# Vikings/Packers 2



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hard to get excited about these 2 teams.

Will it be Tarvaris Jackson's first start and Brett Farve's last home game?

Yes to both questions.

Glad I have the NFL Channel,but Bryant Gunball :gag: has to be the worst football announcer ever.Yhis is one game where you turn the sound off and listen to the Packers or Vikings radio broadcast.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am having a hard time deciding who I want to win the game. I am a die hard Vikes fan and 10 year season ticket holder and I hate losing to the pack. However, I think we have more to gain by losing and moving up in the draft. I sure hope to see T-Jack though. We need to see what the future holds!!!! Go Vikes!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jgat said:


> I am having a hard time deciding who I want to win the game.


WHAT???

You've witnessed the last 5-10 drafts haven't you?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea , but....If they were to get the 1st draft choice, they might actually end up with a first round worthy pick. If they get the 9th pick, they end up with speed with no hands!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

djleye said:


> Yea , but....If they were to get the 1st draft choice, they might actually end up with a first round worthy pick. If they get the 9th pick, they end up with speed with no hands!!!!! :lol:


Yeah no kidding. Jackson threw a deep ball to no hands Williamson late in the Jets game that 9 out of 10 recievers would have went up and made a play on to come down with it, but since we have the 10th reciever who can't, well you know the rest. :eyeroll: Does anyone else just laugh when on a hail mary the ball is tipped around and guess what, hits "old no hands" in the numbers and still misses it?!! It's unreal! I just kick back another notch in the recliner.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hooters sounds like a nice place to meet for us unlucky ones who don't own the "ticket" for good wings anyways........and for the game of course.........and the beer.................and commrodery.....??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well....Jasckson will start the last 2 games.What a place to get your first start....Lambeau Field night game in December....should be interesting


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you guys remember the movie "Necessary Roughness" ?? You know, where Kathy Ireland is the place kicker??

Ok, the best line of that movie is the coach yelling at the top of his lungs:

"*DON'T THROW IT TO STONEHANDS*"

That is what all Viking fans (that I know) yell at the TV after Williamson drops yet another pass! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tator said:


> hooters sounds like a nice place to meet for us unlucky ones who don't own the "ticket" for good wings anyways........and for the game of course.........and the beer.................and commrodery.....??


Do you actually watch the game when at Hooters?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Do you actually watch the game when at Hooters?


They have TV's at Hooters????  :lol: :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

20-17 Pack :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A little action there Chad??????? What are you willing to lose???

Finally woodpecker has come to his senses!!!

Damn I got nervous when I actually offered to bet on the Vikes!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

30-17 Vikes

Farve throws 3 INT's


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

24-14.............Vikes get 8 field goals from Longwell. Think he doesn't wanna beat the Pack????


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll say:

Packers - 27
Vikings - 13

Both teams suck! uke:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Both teams are terrible, I will be watching hockey!

GB 7

MN 10

Not the score, that is their pick in the draft :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

17-10 Vikes

The antifreeze will be flowing tonight at Lambeau!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ACtually my daughters BB team is ringing the bells tonight at Scheels. I will be missing the game.......ANd I am working Friday!!!!!! 

I do, however, have a few extra hours off next week!!! :wink: I still have three tags to fill in ND. Time to get serious!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Forcast is for rain....low score.......

Vikes......16
Pack.......13


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Anybody wants to watch in the Mchenry Bar tonight I'll buy the first one.


Now who is giving who crap about working?????? :eyeroll: 
I guess you guys didn't open another plant up there. I am thinking you are playing while I am working!!!
You never offer to buy the first round when you are close to home!!!! :wink: 
Have fun up there, I am jealous!!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What radio station will the game be on in Fargo?? I will be leaving the cities around 3:30-4:00 and heading all the way to Minot. I want to catch as much of the game as possible while driving.

Thanks!

Holy Crap DJLEYE, fill those tags! I'm starting to wonder if you just drive around waiting for deer to jump infront of your car! oke: hahahahaha :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you fill them too early then all you have left are ditch chickens. That is too easy. I would rather have a challenge!!! :wink:

Should be on 790am or 1280 am out of Fargo.
Hey Chad, How about a 12 pack of Heines Honey Weiss??? Maybe being a Green Bay fan you want some Schmidt??????


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

12 pack????? I didn't know they came in anything less than 18 :eyeroll:

Want to know what beer I drink.......whatever someone else is buying me!! or.......whatever the landowner is drinking when I give them a "thank you" case !!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll be taking Honey Weiss.........When the vikes win. 18 of them to be exact!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

24-21 Pack. Not because the pack will play better but since the league feels the need to give Favre all benefits of the doubt, the pack pull out the win with Brett in the can't touch china hutch wearing the home jersey (I mean dress) with pink vail. oke:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Who the hell cares they both suck
Go raiders :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jwdinius1 said:


> Who the hell cares they both suck
> Go raiders :beer:


A Raiders fan saying another team sucks?????

They are the worst,most inept,dysfunctional team in football. uke:

They couldn't win a New Year's Day college game. 8)


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know I know, but really we all know that neither the vikes or pack will make the playoffs. but the raiders are only a qb, 5 linemen, and a whole defense away from a good team!
:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

How long till spring baseball??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> How long till spring baseball??


No Kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Man, I didn't think the Favor love fest was ever going to end! uke:

Gumble has to be the worst announcer in history. But I guess he was suited for the "Mediocre Bowl". :eyeroll:

I like when Collinsworth said that Favor keeps both teams in the game after he threw that pick. :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> How long till spring baseball??


Pitchers and catchers report - February 18, 2007
Position players - February 23, 2007
First full workout - February 24, 2007


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

giant and twin fans beware............................................we're comin for U


----------

